# Dragonfly



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this little beauty was sunning himself on our front wall so I just had to take a picture. I love dragonflys something in the way they move. What gets me is how thin the wing membrane is, fantastic thing mother nature.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic shots Paul. I'd love to be able to take such a shot but I can never get near the things - their eyesight is extraordinary apparently. It'd get my vote in the next photo competition


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are quite docile in the evening sun but you do have to be careful, the slightest sharp move and their off.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger me PG.









Nice work mate.







Used to see quite a few as a kid but when we moved into town that stopped.









Mother in law has a bit of garden with trees and thick shrubs, she gets a lot of hedge pigs and foxes visiting. The sister in law feeds 'em all and the stray cats. The other day there was a fox and a cat eating out two bowls of food side by side.









The estate is on the edge of town not quite in the country.

Animals are not stupid are they?


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey PG, just got a new Digital Camera myself (Minolta DiMAGE Z2 for those that care) and I snapped a Dragonfly too;










My first attempt at macro stuff, ... still playing, ....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good phlog'. I like that. As you can see "depth of field" with macro is very short and a bugger to get right. Hope you don't mind but I've made a bit smaller version.

Movement pictures next?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate folk who can do that


----------

